# Signal light flashing fast- busted bulb?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

BMW 328i, 2009, when I turn right, I get the green arrow on instrument cluster flashing very fast, and occasionally, warning image is displayed (an image of a "bulb"). Thing is, I turned it on and walked around car, since it happens only on right turn, I figured it has to be either front or rear PASS side. But they BOTH flash fast- front AND back. So, How do I figure which one has a broken bulb? 

Tips appreciated.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I think its the rear- when blinking fast, some of the LED "rows" do not flash/light up. Still dont know how to yank the assembly/replace.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Should be a little access hatch inside the trunk, behind the light assembly. Open and release and pull the wire connector. Should be 3 small nuts (8mm?) that hold in the assembly.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Pull the connectors and inspect them one by one.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Geez, howd you guys know that?? Wow, you guys really know BM's!! Thaks! Now, I got that opened up, and can see the 3 nuts. easy, BUT, what happens when I yank the unit, can I repair those LED lights /welds solder joints?? That unit costs about $100 new. 

Thanks!!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh- shoulds mentioned that I checked again, knowing that the culprit might be a row of led's, and when flashing (fast), theres a row that is dead. So, gotta be either the led's or connections. Anyone here know about led's?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

could this be what I need:

http://www.carid.com/2009-bmw-3-series-led-lights/lumen-led-lights-10268384.html


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

NO !
Those are LED's to replace the ordinary bulbs that were used on various 3 series cars.
You have the OEM LED assembly. It is normally replaced as a unit.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> NO !
> Those are LED's to replace the ordinary bulbs that were used on various 3 series cars.
> You have the OEM LED assembly. It is normally replaced as a unit.


OK, Os- I appreciate your advice (even though you yelled at me to do this correctly.....LOL) Youre a good teacher! So, Os, guess that bad news is I cant fix this, I have to buy new. At least I know. Last thing- WHY , on that link, is it stated that those bulbs are for 2009 bmw 3 series (I have a 328i), which is my car?? Bad info? Bad advertising? For other 3 series like 335, etc?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 328I came as a sedan, wagon, coupe and hardtop convertible body styles. Not all used the same tail lights. Some had the LED, some had regular bulbs.

You earlier mentioned being able to buy the whole light assembly for about $100. If you can, that is a great price. But, be sure it is the LED assembly not the regular bulb. l would expect the LED assembly price to be higher.


----------

